# [RESOLVED] Web Host Manager (WHM)



## fred974 (May 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have been looking at cpanel recently but found the price tag a bit to high for my budget.
Could you please tell me what Web Host Manager do you use and work well with FreeBSD.
I want my client to be able to access and manage their wesite and have some sort of reseller account build in 

I am open to any advise

Bellow is what I have found on the web
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_hosting_control_panels


----------



## chatwizrd (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Web Host Manager (WHM)*

$15 is too high? You can easily make the money back.


----------



## fred974 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Web Host Manager (WHM)*



			
				chatwizrd said:
			
		

> $15 is too high? You can easily make the money back.


Where did you get this figures from?
I might have misunderstood the pricing structure


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Web Host Manager (WHM)*

I guess he is talking about the monthly payment and you are looking for a one time payment?


----------



## fred974 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Web Host Manager (WHM)*



			
				Ben said:
			
		

> I guess he is talking about the monthly payment and you are looking for a one time payment?


Ho yes,  sorry that's embarrassing

Will sysutils/froxlor perfom as well as c-panel?


----------



## chatwizrd (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Web Host Manager (WHM)*

Directadmin is a pretty good control panel. If you want to pay once and never again you could find a used license in their forums for under $200 sometimes. Thats a very good price considering you get lifetime updates. I have never seen any free control panel that was worth the time.


----------



## fred974 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: Web Host Manager (WHM)*



			
				chatwizrd said:
			
		

> Directadmin is a pretty good control panel. If you want to pay once and never again you could find a used license in their forums for under $200 sometimes. Thats a very good price considering you get lifetime updates. I have never seen any free control panel that was worth the time.



Thank you @chatwizrd.


----------

